# yoyo loach question



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So one of my yoyos jumped randomly so i went over and picked it up with my hands, and it bit me. I was actually bleeding. I washed it. Do i have to worry about anything?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

From the research I've done it sounds like he didn't bite but you hit one or both of his suborbital spines. Seems that when they get threatened or stressed they bring the spikes out for their first defense.

But no, I don't think anything will happen to you lol, just put some antibiotic on it and cover with bandaid


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Botia actually possess dagger like spines under their eyes. Likely what made you bleed. They use them for defence. Unless you have an immunodeficiency then no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well this one for some reason lost all his mouth whiskers. Idk why. The other have them he just has a mouth now, no whiskers. Where are the spines? Cuz when i picked him up he whipped his head around and looked like he bite me, cuz it was just where his mouth was. Well im happy that nothing will happen lol. Just was making sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Under his eyes.
Loss of whiskers means either he is on the wrong substrate or the substrate is dirty. It can easily get infected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Botia actually possess dagger like spines under their eyes. Likely what made you bleed. They use them for defence. Unless you have an immunodeficiency then no.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay good to know. Thanks to both of you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Under his eyes.
> Loss of whiskers means either he is on the wrong substrate or the substrate is dirty. It can easily get infected.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The substrate is basically sand. Also it isnt dirty. Plus the other to have there whiskers, so do all my cories. So i dont know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Some specimens are more sensitive than others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya, but i dont know if that is it. It could be dont get me wrong. Eat eats normal and acts like everyone else. His look just gives him a little more character, i guess lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It could still be infected though if he accidentally hurt it on something like a rock or something, anything really and it just became infected.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

So should i do anything? It has seemed to stop. But you can literally see his mouth, it is sort of cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you can keep him in quarantine while you do nightly baths of Potassium Permanganate for 30 minutes, that should help him, double dose and don't let the bath water touch the normal quarantine water.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I cant quarantine him. Is there something i can dose or treat the whole tank with? Diseases are not my best thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Why not? You can float a small tank in the normal tank for the time being.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuz i dont have anymore tanks, (besides a 125).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

doesn't have to be a tank, can be any container that hasn't touched soap. A kritter keeper or a storage bin from walmart.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

But i also have no way to oxygenate the water. How many baths would i have to do? Is what happened to him life threatening?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, it is life threatening eventually. It may take time for it to actually turn into a body infection, hard to say though since each fish is different. He'll be fine in a temporary situation, it's more important that you get rid of any infection he may have.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. So what is the meds i need?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can go one of two ways, you can use Furan-2 or KanaPlex (Kanamycin) and follow the directions or you can do the Potassium Permanganate (Jungle's Clear Water) baths nightly in a separate container. Either one is fine to do and I can instruct further on each whichever you chose.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have kanaplex. So i will do that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, yeah, just follow the dosing regimen. Try your best not to overdose him, there's a small difference between a theraputic dosage and a harmful dose so best to just err on the side of caution when dosing a small container. Try to find a 1 gallon or approximately a 1 gallon if you can but a .5 will work alright too.

Normally you'll do a 25% water change after the second dose but you can do a 100% and a dose what you took out and continue with the treatment, so that means 2 doses and then add the new dose.

I'm not exactly sure if whiskers grow back but it should not be reddened, cottony, or white and puffy.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay i will start, that tomorrow. It looks normal. Non of those things. Do i put it in the water or food? I heard food is better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Easier if he will eat it but dose his water, it's easier to measure the doses since it's not guaranteed he'll eat all of it.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya i will mix it with some bloodworms and see what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Be careful.. loaches are generally recommended at 1/2 doses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1, thanks Olympia


----------

